# Need Wifi for home @ 2-3K (MTNL broadband)



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hii friends..
I want to install Wifi connection in my home.
I have MTNL broadband connection with telephone line.
I'm confused over broadband and triband.

I am providing link of my Internet Plan = DSL_Unlimited_650_Combo
Combo Plans - MTNL Mumbai

I'm using Nexus 5 device. And want to use wifi on this.
Nexus 5 WLAN details (GSMARENA)= Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac, dual-band, DLNA, Wi-Fi Direct, Wi-Fi hotspot

My home has 800 sq.feet area. Will install wifi between Bedroom and hall, both are side by side. Will use wifi from every corner of home. So please help me.

I searched alot for which wifi router to buy.
I found this link = Buyers' guide for Wi-Fi router - Times Of India
I'm using MTNL broadband and have internet modem. So, I think, I will need only wifi router. Please help me to find out.
Single band? dual band? Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac (which standard to use)? want full speed connection from all corner of my home if possible. please help.

will buy on 30 dec.


----------



## vipul619 (Dec 28, 2013)

I cannot be specific as to which model you should buy, but I'll list a few points.

1. Don't buy a router only. Buy a adsl+router. It will be double the cost but, you'll not have to keep 2 separate devices and also you need not pay 50rs monthly rental in vain for the current modem. Return it.

2. For that area buy a Netgear or Belkin. Tplink has issues with MTNL, at least my friend did.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 28, 2013)

If you do not need a modem but just a router get this TP-Link 300Mbps Wireless N Router (TL-WR841N) - Buy @ Rs.1589/- Online | Snapdeal.com

For ADSL get this *www.snapdeal.com/product/tplink-300mbps-wireless-n-adsl2/640520


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2013)

get W8968 from snapdeal for ~2200 as it also has support for 3g usb modems.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 28, 2013)

vipul619 said:


> I cannot be specific as to which model you should buy, but I'll list a few points.
> 
> 1. Don't buy a router only. Buy a adsl+router. It will be double the cost but, you'll not have to keep 2 separate devices and also you need not pay 50rs monthly rental in vain for the current modem. Return it.
> 
> 2. For that area buy a Netgear or Belkin. Tplink has issues with MTNL, at least my friend did.



Actually I have ADSL Modem (I bought that, I'm not giving rent for that)
What about D'link router? I have D'link adsl modem. So suggest router which suites me best.



The Incinerator said:


> If you do not need a modem but just a router get this TP-Link 300Mbps Wireless N Router (TL-WR841N) - Buy @ Rs.1589/- Online | Snapdeal.com
> 
> For ADSL get this *www.snapdeal.com/product/tplink-300mbps-wireless-n-adsl2/640520



How is this router?
D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2 4-Port Wi-Fi Router


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 29, 2013)

tp-link modems are better than dlink modems.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 31, 2013)

I have had very good experience with DLink for the last 2 years ,so I would say yes it is great.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 31, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I have had very good experience with DLink for the last 2 years ,so I would say yes it is great.



My friend is also using d'link router and modem for 3 years.. he has no issues with that.. I'm also using d'link modem for 5 years.
Can you suggest any good router for me.?
other than this = D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2 4-Port Wi-Fi Router - D-Link: Flipkart.com

how to find rj45 or rj11? what i need (rj45 or rj11)?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 31, 2013)

If you have a telephone line or  Dial up connection you would require a modem based router or RJ 11. If you have DSL broadband you are good with a RJ 45 based router.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 3, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> If you have a telephone line or  Dial up connection you would require a modem based router or RJ 11. If you have DSL broadband you are good with a RJ 45 based router.



Thnx.. then i require rj 11 and rj 45.
thanks for help.

So RJ 11 is router with modem? right?
And RJ 45 is router without modem?

In that case, I'm using modem for internet, so do I need router with modem?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 3, 2014)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Thnx.. then i require rj 11 and rj 45.
> thanks for help.
> 
> So RJ 11 is router with modem? right?
> ...



MTNL usually provides an Internet Connection with a Telephone Line. That means, you do need a Modem cum Router (that is, Router with modem).


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 4, 2014)

Vyom said:


> MTNL usually provides an Internet Connection with a Telephone Line. That means, you do need a Modem cum Router (that is, Router with modem).



okay thanks...
So now will buy this router..
D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2 4-Port Wi-Fi Router - D-Link: Flipkart.com


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks all for suggestion..
Tp-link 740N, was my purchase..

close the thread...


----------



## Vyom (Jan 29, 2015)

Congo for purchase.


----------

